# Goats climbing in their food trough



## TwoDogFarm (Jul 25, 2014)

We've got two climbers--Hershey and Bambi. Problem is, they keep standing in their food trough while they eat. They'll poop and pee in their food and then won't eat it. Instead, they'll cry and want more. It's not like the trough is up too high. I think I just have some lazy goats. I've also seen Hershey leaning over from the food trough to get some water instead of walking around. I am going to try to post some pics of them acting crazy so you can see what kind of set up we have going on. Is there anything I can do to stop them from doing this? Does anyone else have problems like this?


----------



## TwoDogFarm (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, the pics I took are apparently too large and won't post. Anyway, my husband made a wooden stand and we have one of those hook-over goat troughs screwed to one side and an automatic waterer screwed to the other side of the stand.


----------



## TwoDogFarm (Jul 25, 2014)

Here we go.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 25, 2014)

Not sure but can you raise it higher or put some type of cover on it with only a few openings so they can stand in it?


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 26, 2014)

do you keep feed out all the time or do you feed them twice a day?   i had problems with kids and adults both jumping into feeders when they could get to them so i had to block them off so they could reach in to eat but couldn't climb in.  after different trials i found that a welded wire cattle panel worked the best.  i have it held right up against the feeder in the barn, they can stick their heads thru but can't get in.  if your goats had horns that doesn't work so well but since they don't it should work well.   i have lamanchas and two kids or one adult can get their head thru each hole in the panel.  kind of keeps fighting down too


----------

